# Vegetable samosas



## Rascal (Jun 13, 2018)

Have you guys eaten vegetable samosas, I love Indian cooking a lot so I make my own from scratch. I serve mine with rhaita and tamarind chutney.

Russ


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2018)

Our Indian next door neighbors used to bring them over from time to time. Delicious. I've never made them myself.


----------



## Rascal (Jun 13, 2018)

b​


Andy M. said:


> Our Indian next door neighbors used to bring them over from time to time. Delicious. I've never made them myself.



I also have an Indian neighbour. Just moved in, only met him twice. Think I need some of his recipes,lol.

Russ


----------



## kenmiller (Feb 5, 2020)

I love to eat and make Indian food and i found samosas is the dish which is very famous in India, I also tried it and literally it was delicious.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 5, 2020)

I sometimes make a Samosa Taco, Which is quick and simple and really good.
I usually just buy the Indian bread ( either Naan, Paratha or Roti) and keep it stocked in the freezer, then just make the samosa filling the night of .  Heat up the bread quickly in the oven, and dinner is made.

I did make the bread once or twice.  Came out good, but more effort than I wanted to put in for a quick dinner.

***I like the Paratha bread the best with this dish, but all work as long as they are soft and pliable to fold into a taco shape***

https://www.manjulaskitchen.com/taco-samosa/


----------

